# WTH is going on in NH?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You Gotta love those Chiefs!!!!

Lynch, Police Speak Out Against Expansion Of Deadly Force - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR New Hampshire

What the heck?:banghead:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

WTH in NH unless LTC... if LTC then NH can GFY.


----------



## Fuzzy Bacon Bear (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, that's messed up! I can see it now "my neighbor yelled at me and all I could see was rage. He had a rake in his hand, I was afraid. So I shot him."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

All the legislation does is put into the law common sense. It just says that if you have a legal right to be where youre at that you dont have to flee if youre being attacked. true enough that in NH AT THIS POINT it is unlikely you would be convicted but just being charged with taking a life can cost you a fortune.

---------- Post added at 02:14 ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 ----------



Fuzzy Bacon Bear said:


> Yeah, that's messed up! I can see it now "my neighbor yelled at me threatening to kill me and all I could see was rage. He had a rake in his hand, I was afraid. So I shot him."


fify


----------

